# Breeding Azureus



## ian (Dec 25, 2006)

My pair of Azureus frogs laid their first clutch 2 weeks ago which was infertile. I'm expecting them to lay again soon but noticed some strange behavior out of them now. The two seem to be hanging out in the black film cannister more and more. I can't really say what they are doing, (looks like some stroking or rubbing) but they spend a good 5 hrs in the cannister. Any ideas if this is part of the courtship or just frogs wanting more privacy? They haven't done this in the past but should I expect eggs soon?


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

yup, mine once courted in the cocohut before laying eggs for 10 hours! give them privacy so you don't scare them and you should get eggs very soon. good luck


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

Your Azureus are in a film canister??
You are the second person I have heard of with this happening (sportsdoc being the other). I just can't imagine two big Azureus in a cansiter. Is this where they laid the first clutch?
You mentioned a cocoa hut? Try a little experiment. When you can remove the film canister and see if you get more eggs in the hut. I am not saying they won't lay in the canister, sportsdoc's do!!! Just try it and see if there is more activity.

I have found that with mine, after I have removed several dozen eggs over a years time, they find new places to lay. Mad at me I guess!!
Good luck and don't be too worried if they are not furtile or even grow to tads for awhile until the parents get healthier and smarter!!

Good luck


----------



## Tripod (Jun 5, 2006)

My azureus definitely prefer the film canister to their coco hut for laying. They also like to cuddle up together inside. I honestly don't know how they do it, but if it works for them.... :?


----------



## verbal (Sep 8, 2004)

I can't even imagine my azureus in a film canister. My female is HUGE (from Scott's huge line). I don't think she could even get in one, let alone in there with the male.

RYan


----------



## ian (Dec 25, 2006)

Well I left them alone for a few hours and when I returned to shut off the lights I found my present. They laid in the film cannister on the right side of the viv Even though they spent a the better part of the day squeezed into the can on the left. It is really funny to witness. My male goes in first and the female dives under him and tries to push him out of the way. For the most part the female has her little froggy butt hanging out to me.

The first time they laid they did use the coco hut but that's like a once in a while thing. They rarely ever go into the hut. I'm trying to figure out why but just think it's their preference.


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

I got curious after reading this topic because I havent found any eggs from my pair yet so I started looking through their tank and found 3 eggs in a film cannister that I forgot was even in there ( towards the back under some plants) I dont know if they are good or not but I can not imagine them cramming themselves into a film cannister.
Good luck to you with yours


----------

